# Books for new Christians



## LeeJUk (Jun 9, 2009)

Hey,

well a while ago I shared that through God's providence I managed to share the gospel with this woman online. Well she is certainly flourishing now, she's hungry after the bible and she quite floods me with questions by email concerning it. 

It's a great privilege to see a new Christian by God's grace.

So I'd say it's been about 3 weeks since I shared the gospel and we still discuss the things of God a lot and she's excited about learning.


So I was thinking of books I could link her to online / recommend her. Currently I've thought of:

Westminster confession
Westminster shorter catechism
Knowing God by J . I . Packer


Any other books/materials that you would recommend to this woman?

thanks.

Eventually if she gets into reformed theology ( we already discussed romans 9 and she understands and accepts God's sovereign choice  ) then I'll see about her signing up here.


anyway thanks, take care.


----------



## Seb (Jun 9, 2009)

To help her learn how to study and understand Scripture:

Amazon.com: Knowing Scripture: R. C. Sproul, J. I. Packer: Books


I almost forgot the 'essential' one  , it addresses a lot of Christian topics in encyclopedic format:

Amazon.com: Essential Truths of the Christian Faith: R. C. Sproul: Books


----------



## snap_dragon (Jun 9, 2009)

*Essential Truths by Sproul*

 The Essential Truths book recommended is good for quick reading or lunchtime or on the fly. It also helped me summarize some concepts that were spelled out in exhaustive detail in other books that I did not have the time to investigate. It is written at the level that a high-schooler can understand. As a librarian, I even ordered it for the library.


----------



## LeeJUk (Jun 9, 2009)

thanks guys, anyone else got suggestions?
even free ones from CCEL or online and such that may help?


----------



## Whitefield (Jun 9, 2009)

LeeJUk said:


> thanks guys, anyone else got suggestions?
> even free ones from CCEL or online and such that may help?



I have found this book useful for starting discussions.

Amazon.com: Putting Amazing Back into Grace: Embracing the Heart of the Gospel: Michael Horton, J. I. Packer: Books


----------



## caddy (Jun 9, 2009)

Whitefield said:


> LeeJUk said:
> 
> 
> > thanks guys, anyone else got suggestions?
> ...



Excellent book!


----------



## moselle (Jun 9, 2009)

Whitefield said:


> LeeJUk said:
> 
> 
> > thanks guys, anyone else got suggestions?
> ...



This book was one of the first "Reformed" books I read - it had an amazing impact on my understanding of Christianity.

Also, you might direct her to "Morning and Evening" by Spurgeon - it has wonderful daily devotions and is available free online (at Christian Classics Ethereal Library, I think)


----------



## Iconoclast (Jun 10, 2009)

Know Your Christian Life, by Sinclair Ferguson
Profiting From The Word, by A.W.Pink


----------



## Sven (Jun 10, 2009)

The Bible Tells Us So by R. B. Kuiper
Bite Size Theology Peter Jeffries
Concise Theology by J I Packer
The Christians High Calling by Maurice Roberts

Any of the Puritan Paperbacks for an introduction to Puritans


----------

